# Tadpole Storage



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Deli cups are starting to take up way too much space!

Has anyone ever used these to keep tadpoles?


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Nathan!
Those were what many (most?) people used way back when, 90's maybe even 80's, until they fell out of favor for deli cups. I would speculate that it was because deli cups are cheaper. But, like you observed, deli cups take up more space. Feel free to use them if you don't have much space. They will work fine.
Cheers Bud
justin


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like a great space saver, but how do you plan to get a single tad out without dumping the whole thing out? I am not sure I have seen a net that size. Maybe you could make one yourself, though. That's the only potential problem I can see.

Mark


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

water changes can be done with a turkey baster. Tadpoles can be removed by dipping them out with a film canister or other small cup.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

I have seen others use these, haven't tried them myself. I would think the deli cups would be easier to use, as far as cleaning, than turkey baster. When I need the extra space I put lids on the cups and stack them.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

medusa said:


> Hey Nathan!
> Those were what many (most?) people used way back when, 90's maybe even 80's, until they fell out of favor for deli cups. I would speculate that it was because deli cups are cheaper. But, like you observed, deli cups take up more space. Feel free to use them if you don't have much space. They will work fine.
> Cheers Bud
> justin


I have the exact case shown and I've been staring at it for weeks thinking how nice it would be to have 18 tadpoles in such a small space  50 tadpoles now and I can't get them to stop breeding.



Encyclia said:


> Looks like a great space saver, but how do you plan to get a single tad out without dumping the whole thing out? I am not sure I have seen a net that size. Maybe you could make one yourself, though. That's the only potential problem I can see.
> 
> Mark


Yeah it does seem kinda tight. I've been meaning to ask what you use? I thought the 18oz deli cups would be great but even stacked I'm running out of room fast!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

mudbug said:


> I have seen others use these, haven't tried them myself. I would think the deli cups would be easier to use, as far as cleaning, than turkey baster. When I need the extra space I put lids on the cups and stack them.


What size do you use?


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

I use these, they work great. They have a small hole in each hole that I just put a dab of silicone on. Like you I am pressed for space and this system can handle a good amount of tad traffic. 

https://www.zoro.com/akro-mils-draw...7XnqKGSOVfGr9KDp9yQABRoCPMXw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I have raised my tads in tackle boxes for the last 10 years. I've had great success with this system. Here's the link I posted years ago:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/41766-tad-storage-solution.html

I did find that an occasional tad would jump a separator and kill another tad. Thus, I bought some of that grided, perforated plastic that women use for sampler projects and I laid it on top of the separators. You can buy this stuff at Wal-Mart or a crafts store such as Hobby Lobby. 

I use a rounded spoon that I think is a sugar bowl spoon to move the frogs. It works well. When I clean the box, I move all the tads into three or four betta cups. They won't kill each other in the time it takes to clean the box. I then remove all the separators, clean the container, add water to the troughs, clean and reinsert the separators, and finally, return the tads to their little squares. I find that I must do a cleaning anywhere from weekly to every other week depending on how many tads I'm currently keeping.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

I use 8 oz deli cups.


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Deli cups for cost, but nothing wrong with using that organizer!


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

port_plz said:


> Deli cups are starting to take up way too much space!
> 
> Has anyone ever used these to keep tadpoles?


I was trying to think about these, years back I know there was concerns about Elements leaching out from the plastic, It may be different now.....


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

I know this might not be what you are looking for but I have had great luck with big tubs with lots of plants. Seems to help keep water quality high and even the carnivorous species seemed to do OK when they had enough plants and space. It also greatly reduced the time spent changing water. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

seems a little tight for tads.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never had much luck with the smaller containers. Tads seem to take a few weeks longer to come out. I just use 8oz red solo cups, cheap and saves a little space but gives the tads a little more room.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lizardguy said:


> I was trying to think about these, years back I know there was concerns about Elements leaching out from the plastic, It may be different now.....


Actually, pretty much all plastic storage containers, regardless of if their intended purpose are made of food grade plastic. Even the cheap shoebox ones are... I believe this is because it's safer for the manufacturer to just make them all food grade because no matter what the size, shape - someone is probably going to put some sort of food in them and sue if they get ill or their pets die.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my new tadpole setup. You can see before and after. It holds 18 bins, and they hold more water than a 18oz cup. 






Only down side I can see right now is it won't be as easy to tell when they pop all legs but it is pretty easy to peer in from the front.


----------

